

How to Use Firejail to Set Up a WordPress Installation in a Jailed Environment - barabum
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-firejail-to-set-up-a-wordpress-installation-in-a-jailed-environment

======
shock
What's the advantage of using firejail over docker? By the use of debootstrap
I assume you also need to install a base system in the "firejail".

